# Anyone taking a class right now? How is it going?



## pete3589 (Apr 5, 2017)

Just curious. 

I'm in the middle of one right now, and it hasn't been very good.  While it gets me to sit down and look at the information, the teachers are simply not good and simply read from the class notes which have had many errors in equations, which I find shocking.  Is anyone having better results?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 5, 2017)

pete3589 said:


> Just curious.
> I'm in the middle of one right now, and it hasn't been very good.  While it gets me to sit down and look at the information, the teachers are simply not good and simply read from the class notes which have had many errors in equations, which I find shocking.  Is anyone having better results?


Which course are you taking? Just curious.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## pete3589 (Apr 5, 2017)

Not really sure if I should say.  Due to one main reason...


----------



## Troll (Apr 5, 2017)

pete3589 said:


> Not really sure if I should say.  Due to one main reason...


its not illegal or unethical to let others know how you rate a course


----------



## Millerific (Apr 6, 2017)

I took the GA Tech course and thought it was extremely helpful.  The teacher along with the binder of notes has really helped me along.


----------



## trainrider (Apr 6, 2017)

pete3589 said:


> Just curious.
> 
> I'm in the middle of one right now, and it hasn't been very good.  While it gets me to sit down and look at the information, the teachers are simply not good and simply read from the class notes which have had many errors in equations, which I find shocking.  Is anyone having better results?


Rate the professor accordingly...I don't care for Dr. Nieves at all.


----------



## Troll (Apr 6, 2017)

Not to be offensive, but any class i take is less helpful (and becomes borderline annoying) the less clear the professor's English is.

PPI has a teacher named Bobby who was really tough to watch. SoPE has someone named Ofoli who made it almost not worth my time watching. Kaplan had an Asian guy name Kim who was completely not worth watching. (He actually spoke somewhat clear except he say "um" every 8-10 seconds. it was horrible)

Villanova has a Jewish guy who was awesome. Ironically this one was the longest, the most useful, and the cheapest course.


----------



## Limamike (Apr 6, 2017)

You MUST be talking about SOPE.. LOL..  Nieves, is gone. The new guys are so, so.  And surprisingly, the notes are full of errors!


----------



## pete3589 (Apr 6, 2017)

Ok, well I wasn't going to mention names (mainly since I believe they sponsor the board) but I am taking the SoPE Power class now.

The teacher is currently reading the slides word for word which will go on for an hour or so.  We will then eventually hit some equations, which will be full of errors, have miniscule/unreadable font, or a combination of both.  Questions will get asked, some will get answered, some will be ignored, then the chat will get cleared, and onto the next page.

Then we will get asked to do some questions.  Yesterday, the questions did not correspond to what we learned during that previous lecture, including the fact that some of them were clearly supposed to be in the electromagnetic machines portion of the class that we haven't taken yet.

We are currently on page 215 of 400 for transmission and distribution.  This is the last day of this class.  There are 20 questions that we have not answered or gone over, and nearly 200 pages of notes to cover in the next 3 hours.  This section is my weakest topic of the 4, and I'm getting read the slides word for word which I can do on my own.  We won't get to all the questions or the notes, and we won't know the incorrect equations since we won't get to all of them.

The first teacher for general power was actually pretty good.  He taught everything with the test in mind.  The last 2 have been terrible.  It feels like they are being forced to do this and have no interest in the topics or if anyone actually passes.

It bothers me that other people in this thread have said they had errors in the notes....how have they not fixed them over time? 

I'm shocked that the quality is this poor.  I read some reviews of the classes here, and noticed the 90% pass rate they had for the April exam which made me choose SoPE.  Just surprised at how it has turned out so far.


----------



## Limamike (Apr 6, 2017)

Pete, I am in the same class. Glenn was actually very good. Anaya, was great for the FE. but has been stumbling in the PE .   But that said, he is exceptional vs Nieves.  I suspect that nieves, who taught the class in the fall, is gone from the terrible reviews he got.


----------



## pete3589 (Apr 6, 2017)

It feels like he was given the material Sunday night and forced into this.  I just can't handle the reading for 30 minutes.

I also think its interesting they make you buy the Camera book, yet don't reference it at all during the class. 

I'm just stressing a bit since time is growing short, and I feel like the weakest of my 2 subjects had poor teachers.  Unfortunate really. 

Have you had this next guy that is teaching the Electromagnetic devices?  Is he decent?


----------



## Limamike (Apr 6, 2017)

I dont, and I never had glenn.  They revamped the calls completely from last time.  I'll PM you


----------



## Troll (Apr 6, 2017)

pete3589 said:


> Ok, well I wasn't going to mention names (mainly since I believe they sponsor the board) but I am taking the SoPE Power class now.
> 
> The teacher is currently reading the slides word for word which will go on for an hour or so.  We will then eventually hit some equations, which will be full of errors, have miniscule/unreadable font, or a combination of both.  Questions will get asked, some will get answered, some will be ignored, then the chat will get cleared, and onto the next page.
> 
> ...


LMFAO

this is why i was so uneasy about paying for a class without knowing what it is like first. That is basically how most of the courses i've seen were like. That is why i think the Villanova course was VASTLY superior by far. The professor would work out problems and explained everything. it was absolutely great, even enjoyable at times (he was really funny, even his quirks).

Thank goodness i got to view an SoPE class from a friend, it was the same crap as the typical class. What is worse is that the CS people would absolutely NOT be willing to even give you a syllabus of the review course or any sort of information. So when you blow $1500 and its complete trash, you're SOL.


----------



## Limamike (Apr 6, 2017)

Troll  are you talking about the pre-recorded classes @ villanova?


----------



## Troll (Apr 6, 2017)

Limamike said:


> Troll  are you talking about the pre-recorded classes @ villanova?


yeah. but he's available for questions.

Personally, i don't see any value in live courses.  But i guess i say this because Frank was so good, the only question i had was "is this a typo?" when doing the hw (it never was).

I honestly do not think would have passed without it, especially since my major was not EE (i think that says a lot about the value of the course)


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Apr 7, 2017)

Millerific said:


> I took the GA Tech course and thought it was extremely helpful.  The teacher along with the binder of notes has really helped me along.


Agreed.


----------

